# مراحل تركيب تكييف السياره



## محمود تكيف (2 أكتوبر 2007)

نقدم لكم ان شاء الله فى هذا الموضوع موضوع مراحل تركيب تكييف السيارات الصغيرة الحجم مثل تكييف السياره:31: :33:


----------



## محمود تكيف (2 أكتوبر 2007)

وان شاء الله على قد ما هقدر هتكلم على تكييف السياره ولو فى اى حد عنده فكره اكتر ممكن يشاركنى فى الموضوع


----------



## محمود تكيف (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اليوم نقدم لكم 1- كيفية اتمام عملية تكييف الهواء بالسياره صيفا
فى هذه الدوائر يكوناأ- الضاغط مركبا بمحرك السياره ويستمد حركته الدورانيه بواسطة سير من محرك 
السياره بمعنى موتو السياره 
ب-المكثف وهو مركب التبريد من الخزان وهو الفلتر ما يسمى فى تكيف السياره وهو دائما يوجد اما السياره امام الريداتير وعند تشغيل الجهاز بواسطة a\cيمر سائل مركب التبريد خلال منظم كمية مركب التبريد وهو صمام تمدد حرارى الى ج- المبخر حيث يتم تبخيره للحراره من هواء حيز الركاب .

وذلك عن طريق مروحه طارده مركزيه تدور مع تشغيل الجهاز تقوم بسحب الهواء من حيز الركاب وتدفعه خلال المبخر وهو الكويل ليخرج باردا ليلطف الجو حيث يوجه الى داخل حيز الركاب .
اما بخار مركب التبريبد ذو الضغط المنخفض فيعود للضاغط خلال خط السحب وبلف الخدمه للسحب حيث يتم ملء حيز اطوانه الضاغط به ثم يتم ضغطه وطرده خلال خط الطرد وبلف الخدمه للطرد الى المكثف وهو نوع من نوع تبريد الهواء الذى يندفع على ملفات وزعانف المكثفو حيث تنتقل الحراحه من بخار مركب التبريد اليه ويتم تكثيفه وبهذا يعود مركب التبريد سائلا مره اخرى ليمر من المكثف الى خزان السائل 

http://forums.fonon.net/showthread.php?t=4504


----------



## محمود تكيف (4 أكتوبر 2007)

عند تشغيل تكييف الهواع بالسياره صيفا وقد مضى الوقت فاءن الرطوبه المتكاثفه والمتكونه على سطح المبخر حيث تتكون فى صورة قطرات ماء تتجمع وتصرف خارج السياره اثناء مروره على سطح المبخر .
وعلى هذا فاءن تكيف الهواء صيفا يعمل علة تقنية الهواء داخل السياره بالاضافه الى التحكم فى درجه الرحراره .
اما تكيف الهواء شتاء فانه لا يستخدم اى مرشحات للهواء........


----------



## محمود تكيف (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وبعد ذلك نقدم لكم اعطال تكييف السياره
*تحية طيبة *
*مع أطلالة الصيف الحارة وخاصة في الخليج مالك الا المكيف علما بأن فترة الشتاء الماضي ماستخدمتة فلابد من التشيك من خلال مايلي (منقول من كتاب لصيانة تكييف السيارات) *
*يحتاج قائد السيارة إلي تشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة سواء باردا أو دافئا طبقا للظروف الجوية و المناخية..و سوف نستعرض في هذا المجال-بإذن الله تعالي- ثلاثة أشياء أساسية و هي كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف و أسبابها عموما ثم دور المستخدم الأساسي في الحفاظ علي عمل الدورة بكفاءة ثم الطريقة المثالية للاستخدام لتحقيق العمر التشغيلي.*​ 
*أولا: كيفية الوقوف علي أعطال دورة التكييف إن وجدت:*​ 
*قم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف بالسيارة علي السرعة البطيئة ( سرعة اللاحمل لمحرك السيارة ) لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريبا ثم علي السرعة القصوي لمدة خمس دقائق أخري ثم راجع أو أنظر العين الزجاجية (15) أعلي خزان سائل التبريد.. فإذا وجدت فقاعات هوائية دل ذلك علي وجود هواء بالدائرة ويعني ذلك ضعف عملية التبريد و نقص الكفاءة – و بذلك يجب إعادة شحن الدائرة و استنزاف الهواء منها- أما في حال سلامة النظام فلا توجد فقاعات هوائية أثناء التشغيل مع ظهورها فقط عند إبطال تشغيل المكيف ثم اختفائها تماما و كذا نلاحظ وجود فارق واضح في درجة حرارة ماسورة دخول الفريون للضاغط ( تكون حارة ) و ماسورة خروج الفريون من الضاغط ( تكون باردة ).*​ 
*و من أسباب ضعف كفاءة دورة تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:*​ 
*1- قد يكون غاز الفريون غير كاف للحد المطلوب وللوقوف علي ذلك هناك في بعض أجهزة التكييف عدسة خاصة يمكن من خلالها رؤية ما يشبه الضباب أو فقاعات مع وجود قطرات أشبه بقطرات الندا في صباح الشتاء في موقع تسريب غاز الفريون بالدائرة كدليل علي تسرب الفريون.. وللتأكد من ذلك بالقطع يتم قياس ضغط غاز الفريون بالدائرة بمركز متخصص وإعادة الشحن بعد إصلاح مكان التسرييب.*
*2- قد يوجد حول المبخر - Evaporator -( الثلاجة ) من الخارج أتربة و فضلات نتيجة سحبها مع الهواء داخل مقصورة السيارة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف و بذلك تحتاج إلي التنظيف إما بتيار هواء ذو ضغط مناسب أو الفك و الغسيل بالماء للتخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة بين شرائح الإشعاع.*
*3- أيضا قد يكون ضاغط الفريون بالنظام قلت كفاءته بسبب زيادة العمر التشغيلي له مما يقلل من سرعة دوران غاز الفريون بالدائرة و بالتالي قلة كفاءة الدائرة و قدرتها علي التبريد مما يستلزم الكشف التقني المتخصص عي قدرة و ضغط الخروج للضاغط بمركز متخصص في هذا المجال.*​ 

*ثانيا:ما هو المطلوب من قائد السيارة للحفاظ علي جهاز التكييف بحالة جيدة و كفاءة قصوي..*​ 
*1- يجب مراعاة تنظيف المشع الأمامي (3) الخاص بدورة التكييف (يثبت أمام مشع دائرة تبريد المحرك ) و تخليصة من الأتربة المتراكمة باستمرار و ذلك يساعد علي عدم إجهاد ضاغط الفريون للوصول إلي درجة التبريد المطلوبة و المضبوط عليها حساس قياس درجة حرارة المقصورة.*
*2- ضرورة تنظيف المبخر ( الثلاجة ) سنويا أو كلما لزم الأمر و تخليصها من الأتربة و البكتيريا التي تتراكم علي الزعانف و تسبب مشاكل صحية للركاب و خاصة لمصابي الحساسية الصدرية.*
*3- الاستخدام الأمثل لفتحات خروج الهواء البارد أو الساخن.. فعند استخدام التكييف الدافيء تستخدم الفتحات السفلي ليتصاعد الهواء الساخن لأعلي.. و العكس بالنسبة للهواء البارد.. أما في حال وجود ركاب بالمقعد الخلفي للمقصورة فتستخدم الفتحات الوسطي العليا.. و علي ركاب المقاعد الأمامية فقط استخدام فتحات التهوية الجانبية الأمامية.*
*4- يجب مراعاة نظافة المقصورة و دواسات الأرجل من الأتربة و غيرها حتى لا يتم سحبها مع الهواء الدوار.. حيث يبرد أو يسخن بمروره ليعاد دفعه من فتحات التهوية.*​ 
*ثالثا :الطريقة المثالية لتشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:*​ 
*1- قم بتشغيل محرك السيارة أولا حتى تصل إلي درجة حرارة التشغيل المثلي للمحرك مع استقراره في سرعة اللاحمل و خاصة في الشتاء.*
*2- في حال وجود السيارة في منطقة حارة.. أي أن داخل المقصورة مرتفع الحرارة قم بفتح النوافذ جميعها أو نوافذ الأبواب الخلفية علي الأقل مع تشغيل المكيف لمدة دقيقة بدرجة تبريد متوسطة ثم بأعلى دفع هوائي لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا و ذلك لطرد كافة الهواء الحار من المقصورة.*
*3- قم بقفل جميع النوافذ بإحكام مع تشغيل جهاز التكييف بأعلى معدل تبريد و أعلي معدل دفع هوائي لمدة خمس دقائق أو أكثر إلي أن تشعر بتكييف المقصورة.*
*4- قم بضبط درجتي تبريد الهواء و معدل اندفاعه بما يناسبك لتحقق الغرض المنشود من أجهزة تكييف السيارات و هي الشعور بالراحة و تركيز الانتباه و بالتالي القيادة الآمنة لأطول فترة ممكنه مما يقلل من معدل الحوادث. *​ 
*مع عظيم تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق و السداد،،،*​ 









 
من الخفجيعرض الملف الشخصي الخاص بالعضوإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى من الخفجيإيجاد المزيد من المشاركات لـ من الخفجي


----------



## محمود تكيف (4 أكتوبر 2007)

محمود تكيف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وبعد ذلك نقدم لكم اعطال تكييف السياره
> *تحية طيبة *
> *مع أطلالة الصيف الحارة وخاصة في الخليج مالك الا المكيف علما بأن فترة الشتاء الماضي ماستخدمتة فلابد من التشيك من خلال مايلي (منقول من كتاب لصيانة تكييف السيارات) *
> ...


----------



## محمود تكيف (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جهاز تكييف السيارة ..طريقة عمله وأعطاله!! 

تلبية لرغبة الاخ الفاضل / sadeer بنفراد موضوع عن مكيف السيارة اقدم هذا الموضوع.

سوف نتناول فى موضوع جهاز تكييف السيارة الموضوعات التالية :

1- اجزاءه ووظائفها .
2- طريقة عمله .
3- طرق الكشف عن التسرب. 
4- طرق عمل التفريغ.
5- طرق اعادة شحن مكيف السيارة 
6- طريقة اكتشاف اعطاله.








والى اللقاء مع الجزء التالى....
__________________
***************************************
وردا لجميل اناس كثيرين اخذوا بيدى فى اولى خطوات حياتى ..​


----------



## محمود تكيف (4 أكتوبر 2007)

نتناول فى موضوع جهاز تكييف السيارة الموضوعات التالية :

1- اجزاءه ووظائفها .
2- طريقة عمله .
3- طرق الكشف عن التسرب. 
4- طرق عمل التفريغ.
5- طرق اعادة شحن مكيف السيارة 
6- طريقة اكتشاف اعطاله.

 اجزاء مكيف السيارة ووظائفها :
يتكون جهاز تكييف السيارة من الاجزاء الخمسة التالية 





​

1- الضاغط: COMPRESSOR
يقوم الضاغط بسحب غاز مركب التبريد من المبخر ذوالمنخفض ويضغطه الى غاز ضغط عالى
ويكون موقعة امام ماكينة السيارة ويدار بواسطة سير منفرد او سير مشترك.

2- المكثف : CONDENSER
ويركب فى مقدم السيارة امام الردياتير حتى يتم طرد الحرارة من غاز مركب التبريد وتحويله الى سائل ذو ضغط عالى 

3- خزان السائل :RECEIVER DRYER
يقوم بتخزين سائل مركب التبريد وتجفيفه فى نفس الوقت وتنقيته ايضا من الشوائب.

4- جهاز التمدد : EXPANSION VALVE
يقوم بتنظيم امرار الكمية المناسبة من مركب التبريد الى المبخر ويوجد منه نوعين :
أ- صمام التمدد الحرارى .
ب- انبوب التدفق الثابت كما بالشكل التالى​




​

5- المبخر : EVAPORATOR
عند تحول مركب التبريد من سائل الى غاز فانه يحدث تبادل حرارى بين المبخر والهواء المار عليه بواسطة المروحة التى تقوم بتدوير الهواء خلال كابينة الركاب .
ويركب المبخر داخل علبة من الفيبر باسفلها انبوب تصريف الماء المتكاثف من المبخر حيث تصرف خارج الكابينة جهة الماكينة ​


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه شرح جميل ونتمنى المزيد لك فى العلم والتقدم


----------



## محمود تكيف (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور يا اخى وان شاء الله وبمساعده من الله ومنكم نقدم المزيد فى عالم تكييف السيارات


----------



## محمود تكيف (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ليس هناك طريق سهل للحكم على افضل تكيف في نظام السيارات وتم عمل برنامج عملنها ضمن اطار التجارب عن افضل نظام تبريد واقلهم للضوضاء عندما تم اختبار السيارات تأكدت بأن درجات الحراره كانت اكثر من 40 درجة مئوية تم عمل إجراء الإختبار أثناء الفتره عندما كان الصيف في احره وعندما تم إختبار السيارات ومن حسن الحظ كان عندنا في فلسطين اكتر احد فصول الصيف حراره في هذه السنه وكنا قادرين على إكمال إختبارنا ضمن الفتره 15 يوم التي خصصنا له حتى يتم إلغاء قليل جداً من الايام بسبب درجة الحراره البيئية الاقل من المفترضه.
تم إيقاف السيارات في الشمس وحرصنا على اغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ وبدإ الإختبار عندما وصلت درجه الحرارة 60 مئوي عندما توصلت الي هذه الدرجه كان قد مضى من الوقت اقل من 90 دقيقه في اغلب السيارات علماً بأن كل سياره تم إضافة لها ترموستات ليراقب درجات الحراره
معظمكم سوف يسألني لكن الوان السيارات تجعل الحسابات خاطئه لكن هذا لم يحدث لان كان إختيار السيارات بلون واحد ما عدا سيارة (opel) لانها كانت متوفره عندنا بللون الاسود فقط ولكن قررنا ان نعتمد على الترموسنات الموجود داخل السياره لانه هو المنجد الوحيد لهذه المشكله وضبعاً دققنا على ضوضاء المحرك حتى يعكس هذا على مستوى ضوضاء المروحه الدافعه للهواء وتم متابعه افضل تصميم لتوزيع شبكة مجاري الهواء في السياره اثناء الدقائق الخمس الاخيره نتائج تكيف الهواء كان اختبار هائل المرسيدس كانت من اعظمهم حيث تم اختيار الفئه إس .

كيف تم الإختبار

وضعنا كل سرعة المروحه على اقصى حد (6) ودرجة حرارة توضع إلى المستوى المنخفض وبعد ذلك تركنا كل السيارات على مده 3 دقيقه وبعد ذلك تم إختبار بلترموستات درجات كل السيارات

إن الملاحظه المثيره الأخرى هي مستويات ضوضاء المحرك (النافخ) يمكن تشغيل مستويات الضوضاء القصوى حيث تبقى التوزيع الجيد
إحصل على افضل ما يمكن من الهواء المكيف


عندما تكون السيارة لها مده في الشمس إفتح كل النوافذ للسماح للهواء الحار للخروج علماً بأن الهواء الخارج من السياره سيكون أحر جداً من الهواء الخارج​(2) إجعل سرعة المروحة على الألي لأنه يوفرعليك عناء البحث عن التكيف المناسب
(3) اذا كان النظام الموجود لديك نظام يدوي اجعله دائماً على اقل من الحد الاعلى للحصول على هبوط درجة الحراره الاسرع! مفيد جداً لو كان يوجد في السياره مسافرين.
(4) ينقل بكل الوسائل لإعادة توزيع خصوصاً عندما تكون السياره في ازدحام شديد لكن يسمح للنظام في سحب الهواء النقي حالما المرور وسوف اوضح هذه النقطه فيما بعد!!!

فن تكيف​


----------



## محمود تكيف (5 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## دين الله (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اشكرك على الشرح الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود تكيف (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووريا اخى وانشاء الله تعالى المزيد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود تكيف (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء ان الرجاء لله عز وجل ولكن ساعدونى بمشاركتكم وارائكم فى موضوعى هذا كى اقدم لكم ان شاء الله المزيد ولاى استفسار عن سيارتك او مشكله حدثت لك فى السياره فى التكييف اكتبها لى وان شاء الله الحل موجود


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رحله مجانيه فى دائرة التبريد*

السلام عليكم ورأخوانى الافاضل :ادعوكم الى رحلة خيالية عبر داائرة التبريد بدون تذاكر سفر او جواز مرور.
نستكشف فيها دائرة التبريد 
اجزائها 
وظيفة كل جزء
حالة مركب التبريد بكل جزء(غازية ـ سائلة )
وكيف تعمل دائرة التبريد.
ادوات الرحلة :
جهاز قياس الضغط
ترمومتر لقياس درجة الحرارة
جدول الضغط ودرجة الحرارة
الوحدةالتى سنبحر فيها دائرة تبريد قياسية تعمل بفريون 12 

وعندما تكونون مستعدون سوف نبدأ هذه الرحلة بمركبة ضغيرة جداً.
وسوف ننطلق من المحطة الاولى وهى( خط السحب)

حمد لله


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رحله مجانيه عبر دائرة التبريد*

أخوانى الافاضل :ادعوكم الى رحلة خيالية عبر داائرة التبريد بدون تذاكر سفر او جواز مرور.
نستكشف فيها دائرة التبريد 
اجزائها 
وظيفة كل جزء
حالة مركب التبريد بكل جزء(غازية ـ سائلة )
وكيف تعمل دائرة التبريد.
ادوات الرحلة :
جهاز قياس الضغط
ترمومتر لقياس درجة الحرارة
جدول الضغط ودرجة الحرارة
الوحدةالتى سنبحر فيها دائرة تبريد قياسية تعمل بفريون 12 

وعندما تكونون مستعدون سوف نبدأ هذه الرحلة بمركبة ضغيرة جداً.
وسوف ننطلق من المحطة الاولى وهى( خط السحب)
استنونى بالمحطه الاولى وتابعونى


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الجزء الاول 

.....
نبدء الرحلة انشاء الله وعلى بركة الله ..... كل الركاب والضيوف فى اماكنهم...

المحطة الاولى: خط السحب 
انطلقت المركبة خلال خط السحب ووظيفته نقل غاز الفريون المحمص من المبخر الى الضاغط.
حالة الفريون الخارجية (غاز محمص اى درجة حرارة اعلى من درجة حرارة غليانة او تشبعة)
الضغط الخارجى 19 رطل/بوصة2 ومن جدول الضغط ودرجة الحرارة (ض/ح)
وامام 19 رطل/بوصة2 ولفريون 12 نجد درجة حرارة الغاز 17 ف (وهى درجة التشبع داخل المبخر)
ولكن درجة الحرارة المقاسة خارج المركبة 47 ف 
اذن مقدار تحميص الغاز= 47 - 17 = 30 ف
وبذلك يكون الغاز محمل بحرارة الحمل الحرارى من المبخر + حرارة التحميص
والان نشعر بهتزاز المركبة بقوة لاقترابها من الضاغط حيث يقوم بسحب الغاز .
ايها الاخوة تمسكوا فضلا ربط حزام الآمان!!!!!







اندفعت المركبة خلال بلف خدمة الضاغط الى جسم الضاغط.

المحطة الثانية: الضاغط 

وهو القلب النابض لوحدة التبريد وهو يقوم بسحب الغاز من المبخر وضغطه الى المكثف.
وعندما مرت المركبة عبر الضاغط وجدناه ينقسم الى قسمين اجزاء ميكانيكية واجزاء كهربائية
الاجزاء الميكانيكية تتكون من الاسطوانة وعمود المرفق والمكبس وحامل البلوف وراس الاسطوانة.
والاجزاء الكهربائية تشمل الجزء الدوار والجزء الثابت الذى يشمل على ملف التشغيل وملف التقويم.
وكما تلاحظون فان الاجزاء الميكانيكية تدور بسرعة عالية ويقوم زيت التبريد بتبريد هذه الاجزاء.
وتم سحبنا بسرعة عالية من خلال بلف السحب الى داخل الاسطوانة حيث ضغط الغاز وارتفعت درجة الحرارة.
وتم خروجنا من بلف الطرد والضغط المقاس = 147 رطل/بوصة2 
ومن ذلك نستطيع حساب نسبة الانضغاط للضاغط = 147 ÷ 19 = 73ر7 
وتقدمت المركبة بسرعة عالية خلال خط الطرد الى المكثف.


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الجزء الثانى مع رحلة التبريد والتكييف
أخوان الافاضل والساده المنتظرين على المحطات الان نكمل الرحلة فى الجزء الثانى

المحطة الثالثة: خط الطرد 
وصلنا بحمد الله الى خط الطرد وهو يوصل الغاز المحمص ذو الضغط العالى الى المكثف.
درجة الحرارة المقاسة =200 ف وضغط الغاز المقاس = 147 رطل/بصة2 
ومن جدول الضغط ودرجة الحرارة نجد درجة الحرارة المقابلة لضغط 147 رطل/بوصة2 
تساوى 115 ف . اذن تحميص الغاز= 200 – 115 = 85 ف
وهكذا مرت المركبة الى المكثف.

المحطة الرابعة: المكثف
وهو عبارة عن مواسير مركب عليها زعانف لزيادة سطح التبريد يبرد بالهواء الطبيعى او مروحة واحياناً يكون على شكل اسطوانة ويبرد بالماء.
ووظيفته تكثيف الغاز ذو الضغط العالى الى سائل ذو ضغط عالى ايضاً ( عند ضغط ثابت)

وينقسم المكثف لثلاث اجزاء .
الجزء الاول يحوى غاز محمص والجزء الثانى يحوى غاز مشبع والجزء الثالث يحوى سائل ذو ضغط عالى.
مرت المركبة الى الجزء الاول وهو مشابة لحالة الغاز بخط الطرد. 
فى الجزء الثانى الضغط مازال ثابت 147 رطل/بوصة2
والحرارة المقاسة = 115 ف 
وبدانا نشاهد قطرات صغيرة من الفريون تتساقط خارج المركبة.
فى الجزء الثالث بدات المركبة تسبح وتغوص فى سائل الفريون .
وبدات المركبة فى مغادرة المكثف الى المحطة التالية.

المحطة الخامسة: خزان السائل

من اسمة نتعرف على وظيفتة فهو عبارة عن اسطوانة لها مدخل من المكثف ومخرج الى خط السائل ووظيفته تخزين السائل الفائض عن سريان بلف التمدد الحرارى .لذلك لايركب مع وحدات الانبوب الشعرى خزان للسائل.
وعبرت المركبة الى خط السائل.

المحطة السادسة: خط السائل
وهو يوصل بين خزان السائل وجهاز التحكم فى تدفق وسيط التبريد.
ويوجد فى اوله فلتر مجفف لتنقية وسيط التبريد من الشوائب وتجفيفه من الرطوبة والماء.
ويوجد قرب نهايته زجاجة بيان لمراقبة حركة سريان مركب التبريد .
درجة الحرارة المقاس الان = 105 ف
والضغط المقاس =136 رطل/بوصة2 (لاحظ انخفاض الضغط نتيجة المرور خلال خط السائل والفلتر)
درجة الحرارة القابلة لضغط 136 رطل/بوصة2 = 110 ف.
اذن التبريد الدونى للسائل = 110- 105 = 5 ف 
لذلك يكون السائل مبرد 5 درجات اقل من درجة غليانه.
ومرت المركبة خلال خط السائل الى جهاز التحكم فى وسيط التبريد .

ويتبع الجزء الثالث...........










ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخوة الافاضل المشتركين معنا بالرحلة السلام عليكم.مرفق طية ( جدول الضغط ودرجة الحرارة)وهو من ادوات الرحلة وسوف يكون من الادوات المساعدة لتحديد الاتى:
1- ايجاد الضغوط المختلفة المقابلة لدرجات الحرارة.
2- حساب التبريد الدونى (SUBCOOL ).
3- حساب حرارة التحميص(SUPERHEAT ).
ونستكمل الرحلة انشاء الله...


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رحلة مجانية عبر دائرة التبريد 
الجزء الثالث والاخير


المحطة السابعة: صمام الانتشار
وصلنا بحمد الله الى نهاية انبوب السائل (الحالة سائل ذو ضغط عالى مبرد دونى)
الضغط المقاس 130 رطل /بوصة2 
درجة الحرارة المقاسة 15 ف 
درجة الحرارة المقابلة ل 130 رطل/بوصة2= 107 ف
اذن التبريد الدونى الان = 107-105= 2 ف 

والان نعبر بالمركبة الى مدخل صمام الانتشار-حيث يقوم صمام الانتشار بتخفيض الضغط حتى يتبخر سائل مركب التبريد وكذلك يتحكم فى كمية السائل المار الى المبخرحسب الحمل الحرارى.

المحطة الثامنة: المبخر 
والان تتجه المركبة الى المبخر ونلاحظ وجود رزاز كثير حول المركبة وتحول السائل الى بخار وياله من منظر رائع .
الضغط المقاس 21 رطل/بوصة2
درجة الحرارة المقاسة 20 ف
درجة الحرارة المقابلة ل 21 رطل/بوصة2 = 20 ف
اذن التبريد الدونى او التحميص= 20-20= صفر اى لايوجد تبريد دونى او تحيص للغاز.
وفى المبخر يتحول السائل الى غاز تحت ضغط ثابت وفى اخر ماسورة المبخر يتم تحميص الغاز.
نحن الان فى نهاية المبخر .
درجة الحرارة المقاسة = 27 ف
والضغط المقاس = 19 رطل/بوصة2
درجة الخرارة المقابلة ل 19 رطل/بوصة2 =17 ف 
اذن تحميص الغاز= 27-17 = 10 ف تحميص

المحطة الاخيرة: خط السحب
واتجهت المركبة الى خط السحب وهم الخط الواصل من المبخر الى الضاغط-وهو يحمل غاز محمص ضغط منخفض اى درجة حرارته اعلى من درجة غليانه .(او تشبعه).
والان وصلنا الى محطتنا الاخيرة ............الف حمد لله على السلامة.............
ارجوا ان تكونوا قد استمتعتم معنا بهذه الرحلة وقد اسعدنى كثيرًا مشاركات الاخوه الافاضل....
وارجوا ان يكون بها الافادة حول المعلومات الخاصه بدائرة التبريد.
ومرفق خارطة الرحلة اقصد دائرة التبريد التى كنا نبحر خلالها.
والى لقاء اخر استودعكم الله ..................والى لقاء :xlve: :xlve: :xlve: 


فكرة واعداد... اخزكم العزيز محمود تكييف الاقصر


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان هذه الرحله رحله مجانيه لكل من يعمل بقسم التبريد والتكييف ولكن هذه الفكره كنت افكر فيها منذ وقت طويل والحمد لله الذى انهيتها .
ولكن اريد التعارف على اخوانى الاعضاء الاعزاء المشتركين فى هذا الموقع الطيب .
والحمد لله الذى منا علينا بهذه النعنه بعد نعمة الاسلام
وشكرا شكرا جدا لمن يقرا هذا الموضوع ويبدى برايه اوى بفكره جديده وننفذها معا 
اخوكوم الفاضل محمود تكييف \مصر - الاقصر


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اما بعد فعفوا قد انفصلنا قليلا عن مكييف السياره فقد رجعنا لكم باءذن الله 
وسوف اكمل كل ما اعرفه على تكييف السياره


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
سوف اكتب بعض من المشاكل التى واجهتنى فى اول ايام شغلى فى مجال التبريد والتكييف
اولها فى بعض من السيارات وهيا اكثر سيارت سياره متعبه فى عملها وهيا الاوبل ولكنى لم اتعب من صعوبة اتخاذ القرار ولكن السياره ضيقه جدا الان سيارة الاوبل لها مواسير تسمى بالشجره وكان العطل فى الشجره وعندما وصلت الى العطل اضطرت الى فك قعده من قواعد المتوروكما ان الشغل فى الاوبل هكذا لكن سيارات المرسيدس وكيا وبيجو ودايو الاتوبيسات والمكروباصات مريحه جدا فى الشغل فيها واستمتع بالوسع فيها واحب اكثر فى السيارات .
وكنت احب سيارات كيا واركب جهاز التكييف فيها فى خلال 4 سا عات متقطعه .


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته 
احب اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع والله يوفقه كمان وكمان :30: :30:


----------



## محمود تكيف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذه الصور اطفال بيطيرو العقل





ان هذه الصوره لصورهة طفل على الطبيعه ليس له اى طرق اخرى




هذه مثال للحنان والبراءه




دى مش عارف اقول عليها ايه ولا ايه قمر ولا ايه اكتر من كده


----------



## محمود تكيف (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نهنى الامه الاسلاميه والامه العربيه بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك .
كما نهنى حميع الا عضاء فى هذا الموقع والقائمين عليه واعاده الله عليكم بالمسرات والخير واليمن والبركات.
ويجعل الله فيكم الخير ويزيد من علم كل واحد فيكم وعيد سعيد عليكم


----------



## محمود تكيف (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قريبا سوف اظهر لكم باشياء كثيره عن تكييف السياره وعن اعطال كثيره جدا 
والله ولى التوفيق .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ممتاز وفقك الله


----------



## محمود تكيف (16 أكتوبر 2007)

:17: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مشكوووور ياا خى على هذا الرد 
والله ولى التوفيق .


----------



## محمود تكيف (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور يا اخى واطال الله فى عمرك .


----------



## محمود تكيف (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن نفتح باب الاسئله .
لو عندك اىسؤال عن تكييف السياره ممكن اجواب عليه بازن الله تعالى .
والله الموفق.


----------



## تراب العراق (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور الصراحة اني عضوة بمنتدى عراقي هندسي وطلب من شي عن تكييف السيارات وسويت بحث وحصلت على هذة المعلومات الي حضرتك منزلها وموضحها بشكل جميل ونقلتها لهم بس الصراحة كتبت الموضوع منقول وشكرتك هناك وداشكرك مرة ثانية هنا شرحك ممتع جداااااااااا وافادني كثير


----------



## محمود تكيف (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



تراب العراق قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور الصراحة اني عضوة بمنتدى عراقي هندسي وطلب من شي عن تكييف السيارات وسويت بحث وحصلت على هذة المعلومات الي حضرتك منزلها وموضحها بشكل جميل ونقلتها لهم بس الصراحة كتبت الموضوع منقول وشكرتك هناك وداشكرك مرة ثانية هنا شرحك ممتع جداااااااااا وافادني كثير


الشكر لله وحده ولو فى اى سؤال انا موجود بازن الله والله الموفق


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ezeldin (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ezeldin (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شرح جميل ونتمنى المزيد لك فى العلم والتقدم


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى محمود تكيف

لو كنت تريد ان تتقدم للامام فلا تصعد على اكتاف الاخرين ؟؟؟
واذا كنت تريد النجاح الحقيقى فاتى بمواضيع وافكار من صميم عقلك ؟؟؟
ولا تنسخ اعمال الاخرين وتنسبها الى نفسك وتقول كنت افكر بها منذ زمن بعيد ؟؟؟
لقد غفلت وعين الله ساهرة لقد غفلت ونسخت توقيع كاتب الموضوع الاصلى وهذه مصيبة وتحسبة من ضمن الموضوع ..
لقد نسخت الموضوعين السابقين وخرجت من الابواب الخلفية وظننت انه لن يراك احد ؟؟؟ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى كشف امرك لانه لايحب الظلم وحرمة على نفسة؟؟؟؟
هذا هو الموضوع الاصلى بتاريخ 12/5/2005 

http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3689

أخى الفاضل لاتكون ظالما وانسب الجهد الى اهله ..ولكن الحمد لله وصل الشكر لاصحابة الحققيين ...


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

برجاء الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية للاهميةالقصوى

س1: لماذا لا يركب خزان سائل بنظم تكييف السيارات الامريكية ؟؟؟
س2: كيف نحسب التحميص بنظم تكييف السيارة ؟؟؟
س3 : هل يؤثر زيادة subcooling بالسلب ام بالايجاب على سعة التبريد بنظام تكييف السيارة؟؟

مع الشكر...


----------



## احمد فهمي محمد فضل (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاك وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ابواحمداحمد (3 يوليو 2009)

:1:الشكر للجميع ,,,, ولكن اين يركب الحساس فى سياره هيونداى اكسل


----------



## فاسيلي زايتسيف (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز محمود معلوماتك ممتازة ومنظمه..اسأل الله ان لايضيع تعبك..


----------



## الماغول (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم عن تكييف السيارة والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ABKRENO (10 يناير 2011)

ان العلم نور........................................... ونور الله لايهدى لعاصى

وفقك الله الى ما يحبة ويرضاة وزادك من فضلة وواسع علمة


----------



## محمد محمود علام (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بنا يكرمك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيراو شكرا


----------



## eng_m_hegy (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## smsm_ahmed (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور يا اخى وان شاء الله وبمساعده من الله ومنكم نقدم المزيد فى عالم تكييف السيارات*​


----------

